# [ubuntu] rdesktop: clipboard funktioniert nicht unter



## fish-guts (12. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich arbeite mit ubuntu, und ich habe nebenbei einen Terminal Server (Windows Server 2003) und versuche, text hin und her zu kopieren. Ich kriege das aber irgendwie nicht gebacken. 

Ich benutze RDPv5, übergebe die option -r clipboardRIMARYCLIPBOARD

Und trotzdem geht nichts. 

Muss ich auf dem Windows Server noch was einstellen? Habe da keine Adminrechte

Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar. 


Liebe Grüsse

FG


----------

